# Free & under $1 books available from Amazon



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Changed my mind, I don't like referral codes inserted in my links without my permission. Go to MobileRead if you want to see the list.

Goodbye KindleBoards.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

HOLY shiz.    Thank you, thank you,thank you for this awesome list.  And you included what type of books they are by each link. Do you have any idea how much time you have saved me? Now I'll no longer click on a book with an interesting title only to find out it's a romance or sci-fi. I swear, I could kiss you right on the lips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder to authors, Sporadic has asked for no self-promotion in this thread:



Sporadic said:


> Self-publishing authors, please don't bring up your own book(s). Have one of your readers bring it up and I will add it to the very cheap self-publishing section.


And, in fact, there is a separate thread here in the Book Bazaar for author self-promotion of Bargains. 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11400.msg263884.html#msg263884

Everyone, to keep this thread clean, if you see Sporadic has added the book you suggest to his list, please delete your post once that happens. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I might further suggest that, rather than posting the suggestion in the thread, you PM sporadic with the details. . . . . . .
Thanks for the work gone into doing this, sporadic!

Oh, and if you ever lose this thread. . . . .Betsy has added a link to it in "Book Lovers Links" in the Corner so you can find it if it drifts down a page or two. . . . . .


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words, evpseeker.  Listing the genre was actually another user's suggestion (Daithi at MobileRead)

----------



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everyone, to keep this thread clean, if you see Sporadic has added the book you suggest to his list, please delete your post once that happens.





Ann in Arlington said:


> I might further suggest that, rather than posting the suggestion in the thread, you PM sporadic with the details. . . . . . .
> Thanks for the work gone into doing this, sporadic!


To be honest, unless there is a technical reason (I know some messageboards come unglued with really big threads), I would prefer for people to post their finds in here without deleting their post afterwards, if possible. My MobileRead thread has been going since late March and we haven't even hit 500 posts yet.

A thread like this really depends on the community and I would prefer that credit goes to where it belongs instead of all on me.

Thanks again for allowing me to post this here!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I really enjoyed your lists, Sporadic.  Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks so much Sporadic, I like having the genre listed too, my reading list has just increased.  I just never learn to stay out of these type of posts!   

Theresam


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*Added*

Holidaze by L. Divine [Contemporary Romance]

The Monstrumologist by Rick Yancey [Horror]


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

I recieved a few PMs giving me the heads up about a few self-published titles that weren't on the list.

Thank you!

I also found a few more while trolling through the recommendations.

*Added*

Jane of Chelsea: Lady Amaranth and the Ring of Shallot by J. J. Edwards - $0.99 [Adventure]

The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Historical Fiction]

Turning Idolater by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Mystery]

Cutting the Cheese by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Humor]

Bobby's Trace by Edward C. Patterson -$0.99 [Horror]

No Irish Need Apply by Edward C. Patterson -$0.99 [Romance]

Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Romance]

Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Writing Advice]

Strange Times by Robert Williams - $0.99 [Short Story Collection]

The Horns of September by Wendy Potocki - $1 [Horror Mystery]

HALLOWED BE THY NAME by James Somers - $1 [Suspense Thriller]

HALLOWED GROUND by James Somers - $1 [Suspense Thriller]

PERDITION'S GATE by James Somers - $1 [Action]

A WORLD WITHIN by James Somers - $1 [Fantasy]

A Lifetime of Vengeance by P. J. Grondin - $0.99 [Suspense Thriller]

Mankind's Worst Fear by David L Erickson - $0.99 [Science Fiction]


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

ecp


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*Added*

The Music of Razors by Cameron Rogers [Urban Fantasy]

Last Tuesday by Mark Wheaton - $0.99 [Horror Novella]

Starstrikers (The Galaxy Collision Series) by Ken McConnell - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

Gemini Tiger: A Novel for the Unhooked by tommy jonq - $0.99 [Contemporary Romance]

Forty Days by tommy jonq - $0.99 [Short Story Collection]



Edward C. Patterson said:


> ecp


Stop writing books or at least make them $10 each, you are killing me with having to type all of these hyperlinks


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

(Should I lower the price on my other 5)   

ECP


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of those awesome links!  I'm reading the boards at work (shh!), and I just picked up a couple of the freebies.  Very cool.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

fantastic list, thank you


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Weekend bump!!!


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, what a great list!


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Sporadic, as I said on the other thread, great List!

FYI, you can get MetaGame for free, but not from the Kindle Store (Amazon doesn't allow self published books to be given away), rather, you can go to my website: http://samlandstrom.com/metagame.aspx and download the mobi version of the file which works on Kindle.

Could you include this in your free section? I know you already have it listed for 1 penny in the cheap section, but there really are two versions. One that is free and the other that costs a penny for the convenience of using the Amazon Store to get it.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Can blogs be entered?  Mine is only $.99 / month.

There is another one called "I Love My Kindle" that is good too for the same price.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> (Should I lower the price on my other 5)
> 
> ECP


Yes, please!


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Sam Landstrom said:


> Sporadic, as I said on the other thread, great List!
> 
> FYI, you can get MetaGame for free, but not from the Kindle Store (Amazon doesn't allow self published books to be given away), rather, you can go to my website: http://samlandstrom.com/metagame.aspx and download the mobi version of the file which works on Kindle.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, I can't list the free version from your website since the list is strictly for titles available directly from Amazon. If I opened it up to other websites, it would become a mess and not much of a help for Kindle newbies. 

Congrats on making it to #14 on the best sellers list!



RedAdept said:


> Can blogs be entered? Mine is only $.99 / month.
> 
> There is another one called "I Love My Kindle" that is good too for the same price.


No, I don't plan on adding blogs to the list.



koland said:


> Yes, please!


Only if he wants to see a grown man


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*Added*

Discovering Dani: Jamesville Book 1 by N. J. Walters [Erotic Romance]

Shameless Shorts Anthology by Various Authors - $0.99 [Short Story Collection]

Gold Star Wife by L.K. Campbell - $0.99 [Historical Romance]

Carol's Aquarium by Kristen J. Tsetsi - $0.99 [Short Story Collection]


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I understand that Jim Chambers book "Recollections..." is going to be marked down to .99 cents soon. I checked this morning and the new price hasn't hit, but I did read the sample from Smashwords and it is easily worth the price. It sounds like a very good one.

http://www.amazon.com/Recollections-Boomers-Memories-Fabulous-Fifties/dp/B002H9XTWI%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB002H9XTWI

Amazon takes a few days for new pricing...

Maria


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

MariaESchneider said:


> I understand that Jim Chambers book "Recollections..." is going to be marked down to .99 cents soon. I checked this morning and the new price hasn't hit, but I did read the sample from Smashwords and it is easily worth the price. It sounds like a very good one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Recollections-Boomers-Memories-Fabulous-Fifties/dp/B002H9XTWI%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB002H9XTWI
> 
> ...


I'll keep an eye on it to see if it drops. Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Tom Derfler (Sep 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Toe-Popper-ebook/dp/B002OHD194/ref=pd_sxp_f_pt/192-4995344-4655936 - .99 [Technothriller] [Suspense] indy


----------



## 12 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is absolutely fantastic!  Great job!

Ahem, why is this not sticky-ed?  Seriously.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Maria, thanks for mentioning the price drop on my book "Recollections." I submitted the new price on September 25, but I'm still waiting for it to show up online.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jim:

When your book pricing disappears from the product page, it's a sign that the change is about to happen (the book goes unavailable). Usually the new price shows up within the day.

Ed Patterson


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Ed, I noticed that's exactly what happened the last time I changed the price. For content changes, I understand why it takes a few days, but it seems like a simple price change should go through pretty quickly, not the 4-5 days that it's taking.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would like to recommend Maria Schneider's book "Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom." I reviewed it on Amazon yesterday, and I found it to be a delightful fantasy read and a bargain for $1.00.

http://www.amazon.com/Sage-Tales-Magical-Kingdom-ebook/dp/B002HWSQTQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

*Added*

The Mark by Jason Pinter [Suspense Thriller]

Tumor Chapter 4 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel]

Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom by Maria E. Schneider - $0.99 [Fantasy]

Toe Popper by Jonny Tangerine - $0.99 [Suspense]

*Removed*

The Music of Razors by Cameron Rogers [Urban Fantasy] Price went from free to $9.99

Urge To Kill by John Lutz [Mystery Thriller] Price went from free to $4.47

Strange Times by Robert Williams [Short Story Collection] Price went from $0.99 to $5.99


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Oh boy there is a problem I didn't expect to run into

*The message exceeds the maximum allowed length (20000 characters).*



Had to remove the free pieces section to get the edit to go through.


----------



## eddiewright86 (Sep 7, 2009)

_Broken Bulbs_ is just $.99 on the Kindle. 

Frank Fisher is nothing. He wants to be something. When a mysterious young woman named Bonnie offers assistance by injecting seeds of inspiration directly into his brain, Frank finds himself involved in a twisting mystery full of addiction, desperation and self-discovery. Broken Bulbs, a novella by Eddie Wright, tells the story of the lengths one young man will go in the pursuit of "somethingness."

Praise for Broken Bulbs: 
"...a brilliant and stunningly original work, by far the best novel I read in 2008." 
- Alternative Reel

"as authentic as they come, experimental without trying to be intentionally obscure, dark without making you doubt humanity, smart and energetic. In short, it's great writing." 
"...it's about obsession, self-negation, love, even God ("The Everything"), making Broken Bulbs an entirely unique take on a subject. It's a science fictional, hard-boiled, poetic vision of drug addiction and hamsters (read it!) A great addition to a genre that has never existed before." 
- Self-publishing Review

"...this slim volume is the bastard child of Memento and William S Burroughs, absolutely not for the faint of heart nor for anyone seeking a nice, simple beach read." 
- Jason Pettus, The Chicago Center for for Literature and Photography

"An existentialist's dream, the author has dug in deep and laid bare the raw emotion so candidly that we can actually feel the futility, the desperation, and the humour."

"Philip Dick would be proud." 
- POD People

"...the absolute perfect spot-on portrait of the mind of an addict." 
"The first chapter alone is a nauseating churn of short choppy staccato sentences, random thoughts and actions, that read like beat poetry at a slam." 
"The whole thing is filled with crazy quips and one liners worthy of a high lighter so you can memorize and use them later." 
- The Lulu Book Review

"...strangely complex and fascinating." 
- Kaye Trout's Book Reviews

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of updates. I have had some weird vertigo stuff going on for the past few days but now I feel kind of better.

Big thanks to Xia and koland at MobileRead. This thread wouldn't be possible without those two.

Two new ideas for this month.

1) I will seperate the self-published books from the normal one in my *Added!* update.
2) I am starting new this month with the *JUST ADDED!* tag. I will now date the *JUST ADDED!* tag and remove them after 7 days.

- edit Update finished

*Added*

The Demon Awakens by R.A. Salvatore [Epic]

The Templar Legacy: A Novel by Steve Berry [Suspense]

Starfist: First to Fight by David Sherman & Dan Cragg [Military Sci-Fi]

Aaron's Storybook #1: The Legend of Lightning Larry by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #2: The Legend of Slappy Hooper by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #3: The Baker's Dozen by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #4: The Gifts of Wali Dad by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

The Monkey King: A Superhero Tale of China, Retold from The Journey to the West by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

The Songs of Power: A Finnish Tale of Magic, Retold from the Kalevala by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

The Mountain of Marvels: A Celtic Tale of Magic, Retold from The Mabinogion by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

The Magic Flyswatter: A Superhero Tale of Africa, Retold from the Mwindo Epic by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Debatable Space by Philip Palmer - $1 [Space Opera]

*Added self-published*

Along Came A Demon by Linda Welch - $0.99 [Paranormal Mystery]

Phoenix Tales: Stories of Death & Life by Gregory Bernard Banks - $0.99 [Short Story Collection]

When Angels Cry by Maria Rachel Hooley - $1 [Romance]

A Sleep Of Years by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Romance]

The Mach Band Region by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Horror]

New Life Incorporated by Maria Rachel Hooley & Cameron Blackwell - $1 [Science Fiction]

The Only Life There Is by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Women's Fiction]

October Breezes by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Coming Of Age]

Rising Tides by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Romance]

On the Road With Ollie by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Horror]

Sojourner (Sojourner Trilogy #1) by Maria Rachel Hooley & Justine Oglehed - $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy]

Second Sight (Sojourner Trilogy #2) by Maria Rachel Hooley- $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy]

Anathema (Sojourner Trilogy #3) by Maria Rachel Hooley- $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy]

Broken Bulbs by Eddie Wright - $0.99 [Sci-Fi]

Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties by Jim Chambers - $0.99 [Memoir]

*Removed*

According To Jane by Marilyn Brant [Romance] Price went from free to $8.96

Holidaze by L. Divine [Contemporary Romance] Price went from free to $6.40

Queen of the Orcs: King's Property by Morgan Howell [Fantasy] Price went from free to $5.59

Devices and Desires by K. J. Parker [Fantasy] Price went from $1 to $9.99

The Axis of Time: Weapons of Choice: Book One of the Trilogy by John Birmingham [Alternative History] Price went from free to $9.99

The Brass Bed by Jennifer Stevenson [Light Urban Fantasy] Price went from free to $5.59

The Briar King by Greg Keyes [Fantasy] Price went from free to $6.39

Darkfever by Karen Marie Moning [Paranormal Romance] Price went from free to $6.39

Elric The Stealer of Souls by Michael Moorcock [Epic Fantasy] Price went from free to $9.99

For Love of Mother Not by Alan Dean Foster [Science Fiction] Price went from free to $5.59

Kiss of Midnight by Lara Adrian [Vampire Romance] Price went from free to $5.59

Magic Kingdom for Sale--Sold! by Terry Brooks [Fantasy] Price went from free to $6.39

Manifold: Time by Stephen Baxter [Science Fiction] Price went from free to $6

The Monstrumologist by Rick Yancey [Horror] Price went from free to $9.99

Shopping for Time: How to Do It All and Not Be Overwhelmed by Carolyn Mahaney [Christian Self Help] Price went from free to $7.99


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

List is finally updated completely. 

Enjoy


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you so much for adding my novels.  I definitely already seeing some sales because of it.


----------



## tnafbrat (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the list and the link here.  I'm a newbie and it's great to have found this board.  I checked this link first   and now I'll go check in officially.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

tnafbrat said:


> Thanks so much for the list and the link here. I'm a newbie and it's great to have found this board. I checked this link first  and now I'll go check in officially.


Thanks and welcome to the forums! I hope you enjoy it here and past the list along to any fellow Kindle owners you may know


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This is a great list.
Ed Patterson


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

The Brass Bed by Jennifer Stevenson is free again. http://www.amazon.com/The-Brass-Bed-ebook/dp/B002JCJ6XY/ref=ed_oe_k

I read this and enjoyed it - a funny, sexy fantasy. With smoking pigeons.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Last day for it (at least officially, Suvudu says it's over today), along with seven others that have been free for a while.


----------

